# Two new babies today.  Our first baby lambs...



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 5, 2012)

My two boys with the ewe lamb:










My youngest with the ewe lamb:









Mamma with her two lambs:














The ram lambs is the darker one, and I think he is the cutest, but we don't get to make a pet out of him....


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats!
 They are sooo cute! Your boys look pretty happy too!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2012)

Love babies.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks!

I don't know who is more excited, me or my 6-year-old son.  He told me this morning that he has always wanted baby lambs running around in our yard.  Funny kids.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2012)

Cute lambs and kids! I love seeing pictures of kids with animals, because it's so good for them to have these experiences!  You'll have to keep us updated as the lambs grow.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations on the new ewes.  

Wishing you all the best with them.

Love the big smiles on your boys faces.

K


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Can't wait for our first lambs of the year to arrive soon!!!


----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations they are so cute!!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 11, 2012)

Are those Kat's.  They are beautiful either way, like the color.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm am wondering also about the Mama ewe's breed.  We bought a lamb several years ago that now looks like your ewe and we know she is a mix, just not sure what kind.  She is the exact same colour, same face, and her lamb last year looks much like your ram lamb in colouring.  Her udder is larger than the dorper/kat sheep, and has longer ears.  She does not shed off as well as the other sheep either.  Very sweet temperment and a great mother...she is due to lamb next.

So wonderful for your boys to grow up with these lovely animals!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cute, and love the colors. Thanks for sharing. Congrats!


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 12, 2012)

aw cute babys


----------



## bigshawn (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats..........


----------

